# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  eL fORZAJE cLASICO

## Solitude

Hola a todos:

Estoy impresionado de la forma en la que hacen este forzaje los magos que he conocido. Recuerdo un video bajado de Internet en la que un americano que hacía maravillas con las cartas pasaba a toda caña las cartas hasta que un espectador ponía su dedo encima de una de ellas. Como os podréis imaginar había forzado la carta que pretendía. ¡Es alucinante! Yo por más que me esfuerzo me cuesta amoldar la velocidad del paso de cartas a la mano del espectador no consigo hacerlo de una manera completamente natural y acertar. Tengo un porcentaje de acierto de 3 de 10, cuando se dice que el porcentaje de los magos suele rondar el 99%. Además cada vez que digo: "¡Coje una!", parece que todos me salen ranas, porque van a escoger la más complicada para fastidiar.

La preguntas que os planteo es...

1ª- ¿Cuanto tardasteis en cojerle el tranquilloo a dar la carta de una manera natural?

2º- ¿Hasta donde llega vuestra confianza en este forzaje?

He leído muy buenos consejos al respecto, como el de ponerse levemente distanciado para que el espectador alargue su mano, etc., pero nunca está demás escuchar nuevos y sabios consejos. Así que si tenéis alguno en especial estaré encantado de escucharos?:

----------


## YaGo

En primer lugar, escribe con letra normal por favor  :?  que eso es difícil de leer, parece que estás gritando. Gracias.

En segundo lugar, creo que ya se ha hablado de este tema en bastantes ocasiones. Si utilizas el buscador encontrarás algo.

Yo personalmente uso el forzaje clásico cuando no hace falta, y a veces sale. Es cosa de practicar hasta que veas que salga casi siempre.

----------


## Solitude

Gracias por tu respuesta YaGo:

Lo de la letra, depende del ordenador en el que leas el mensaje y de la resolución de pantalla. Para mi la letra "normal" es demasiado pequeña. Si escribo en "grande" es para que ninguno se deje la vista en el ordenador y no para gritar a nadie. Creo que por las palabras se ve quién grita y quién no. Hasta la fecha nadie se me había quejado de ello, pero visto que tienes el oido un poco sensible, si tengo la oportunidad de volver a "hablar" contigo trataré de no herir tu sensibilidad. 

De todas formas no creo yo que aquí haya motivo para "chillar". Si fuera un foro de política o religión...vale, pero aquí.

Chaooo

----------


## to

La verdad que Yago no es el unico, yo te lo iba a decir pero em callé la boca, te creo si dices que fue sin quererporque leo tus post y tienen contenido.

Saludos

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

No puedo creer que hagan problema por el tamaño de letra que usa, dios mio, además se lee perfectamente, no se cuál es el problema, dedíquense a hablar de magia, que para eso está el foro. Un saludo !!!

----------


## to

Pero entonces los que escriben en mayusculas tambien deberian ser dejados escribir de ese modo (mayusculas)?.
Todos sabemos que en la red escribir en maysucula es una falta de respeto.

El forzaje es una tecnica muy jodida, tenes mas info en la enciclopedia del forzaje de tamariz.

Saludos

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

to, te hago una pregunta ¿vos ves que esté escrito en mayúscula? fijate bien y respondeme.

----------


## eidanyoson

Con respecto al forzaje clásico que es lo que nos preguntas pues a ver. Yo lo procuro hacer siemrpe que no necesito relamente forzar una carta para ir probando (de esto hace ya pufffff! de años) y reconozco que cada vez el porcentaje es mayor. Supongo que la confianza en que SI va a salir es fundamental.
 Por supuesto que hay muchos pequeños detalles, como el que has dicho de acercar levemente las cartas al espectador cuando la carta esté ahí, (incluso casi "meterla" entre sus dedos) el  pasar fluidamente las cartas mientras hablas y cuando vayas llegando acelerar o frenar para que coincida el tiempo.... etc etc, pero creo que hay un detalle fundamental que he sacado de tu propio mensaje.: dices que sueles fallar porque cunado les dices que cojan una carta parece como que van a buscar la más rebuscada; lógico. Yo también lo haría si pienso que quién tengo delante es alguien que pretende "retarme".
 ¿Solución? pues una sería ir de otra manera, dar más la ensación de que simplemente enseñas un experimento o efecto pero no que pretendes demostrar lo bueno que eres y dos y muy importante no digas NUNCA coge una carta; di mejor que señale. Al tener que colocar solo un dedo es mucho más fácil hacer que su dedo "toque" por casualidad la carta en cuestión y adecuar el timing.
 Yo creo que si arreglas la actitud y la forma de decirlo de repente verás que tu porcentaje sube enseguida. Luego ya podrás variar mas cosas.
 Vamos creo yo...

----------


## to

> to, te hago una pregunta ¿vos ves que esté escrito en mayúscula? fijate bien y respondeme.


Bueno esta bien a partiri de ahora voy a empezare a escribir mis mensajes en la letra verde tamaño enorme, tal vez quede bien. (ya se que no se puede hablar ironicamente pero es un caso de ejemplo).

Saludos

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Hacé lo que quieras to, a mi no me molesta. Bye

----------


## Solitude

Gracias *Mago_JuanPincha*. Yo sí creo que sé cual es el problema. El problema es hacer algo que se sale de lo que es general. La mayoría de los mesajes veo que son escritos en letra más pequeña, pero ahora vengo yo y.... Bueno no pasa nada. Yo he participado mucho en otros foros y en muchos de ellos se escribía al principio en pequeño. Nunca nadie dijo nada. Al final la mayoría escribían en letra un poco más grande para provecho de quienes no tienen tan aguda vista. Un saludo amigo.

*to*, no hay por qué creer que tenga que chillar a nadie. Si me acuerdo también trataré con delicadeza tu "oido", porque a este paso no me voy a acordar de todos.

----------


## Solitude

Gracias por vuestra opinión.

Es que soy mu agradecido. :D

----------


## to

lee lo que dije antes, yo te creo que lo haces para ayudar, ya que en tus posts simpre hay contenidos.
Habia un problema en otro foro que la gente se ponia o el avatar gigante o ponia una foto en el medio de su mensaje y era molesisimo porque un mensaje ocupaba lo mismo una hoja.

Saludos

----------


## Solitude

eidanyoson, me parece muy interesante todo lo que mencionas. Sí, la verdad es que todas esas cosas también las procuro tener presente. Me imagino que como bien decis es cuestión de practica y tiempo. 

A propósito del tema, hoy me ha venido el pedido que hice de "Inicio a la cartomagia" de Palmer. En el Vol.1 éste mago no se preocupa en hacer nada de lo que comentamos y le sale que me deja perplejo. Eso es lo que me encoragina, no ver la manera de hacerlo igual. Lo veo y eso sí que es magia para mi, aunque sepa lo que está haciendo.

Un saludo majete y encantado de conocerte.........

----------


## Solitude

Bueno *to*, no le des más vueltas. Es ovbio que nunca llueve a gusto de todos. No hay que darle tanta importancia a lo que no la tiene.

Un saludo.........

----------


## Marco Antonio

Solitude.... cuando lleves tantos años como el maestro Palmero en la cartomagia.... seguro que el forzaje clásico te saldrá solo  :Wink1: . Hay un dicho que reza.... más sabe el diablo por viejo... que por diablo.
Un saludo

----------


## YaGo

> En primer lugar, escribe con letra normal por favor  :?  que eso es difícil de leer, parece que estás gritando. Gracias.
> 
> En segundo lugar, creo que ya se ha hablado de este tema en bastantes ocasiones. Si utilizas el buscador encontrarás algo.
> 
> Yo personalmente uso el forzaje clásico cuando no hace falta, y a veces sale. Es cosa de practicar hasta que veas que salga casi siempre.






> Gracias por tu respuesta YaGo:
> 
> Lo de la letra, depende del ordenador en el que leas el mensaje y de la resolución de pantalla. Para mi la letra "normal" es demasiado pequeña. Si escribo en "grande" es para que ninguno se deje la vista en el ordenador y no para gritar a nadie. Creo que por las palabras se ve quién grita y quién no. Hasta la fecha nadie se me había quejado de ello, pero visto que tienes el oido un poco sensible, si tengo la oportunidad de volver a "hablar" contigo trataré de no herir tu sensibilidad. 
> 
> De todas formas no creo yo que aquí haya motivo para "chillar". Si fuera un foro de política o religión...vale, pero aquí.
> 
> Chaooo


¡Cómo os ponéis!

Simplemente he dicho que a ser posible que escriba con letra normal, no pequeña, que parecía que estuviera gritando, no que lo hiciera. A mí me da lo mismo, escribe como prefieras  :D

----------


## Solitude

¡Que sabio es eso que has dicho Marco Antonio! Me dá además muchos ánimos. :|

----------


## eidanyoson

Ese es mi Marco!!!!!!! jo, cuanto os hecho de menos a todos, snif snif

----------


## Marco Antonio

Y nosotros a ti... no te creas que no.

Un fuerte abrazo, y que tengais buena entrada de año. 

que sepais que se os quiere. 

ya me he puesto sentimental. 

 :Oops:

----------


## hansoldragon

intenta realizarlo siempre que no sea necesario forzar una carta asi vas practicando y si no ocnsigues forzar la carta no pasa nada pq no era necesario. Tengo un compañero que siempre me lo hace, y lo curioso es que hasta haciendo aposta yo para no pillar su carta forzada, siempre consigue endiñarmela. Es cuestion de mucha mucha practica hasta que se domina.

----------


## Solitude

Pues entonces es que se ha convertido en un auténtico fenómeno.

¡Quién lo tuviera al lado para ver si algo se me pegaba!

----------


## si66

Solitude: Una definicion exacta de como realizar el forsaje (a mi me sale 7 u 8 de 10) pero estoy en eso. La palabra adecuada es:
ACTITUD, tenes q estar seguro y tranquilo del paso de cartas, confiado. Necesitas hacerlo con conviccion.
Si tu actitud es esa vas a ver q te va a empezar a salir.
Prcaticalo asi
Consejo: De ahora en mas realiza el forsaje SIEMPRE y tranquilo, si por casualidad no llegaa asalir controla la carta, (break x ejemplo) y sigue con otro juego (si tenias una prediccion), pero siempre hace ese forsaje, y de apoco t ira saliendo, fijate.

PD: No eran mayúsculas sino un poco mas grande la fuente.

----------


## Solitude

Gracias si66.

Yo creo que debe ser eso porque he hecho de todo y cuando mejor me sale es cuando me concentro mucho en darla sin demasiadas complicaciones. Yo creo que no importa tanto la técnica como la concetración y la convicción de que la van a coger. 

Yo sí había leído en libros, no sé si en el de Vicente Canuto o Jerry Andrus (o ambos) que lo principal es creer que la vas a forzar. Sin embargo, influenciado por éste mago americano que vi (pasaba las cartas a toda leche con el dedo del espectador encima un buen rato hasta que le diera la gana de señalar una) he querido meterme en una técnica demasiado difícil para mis comienzos. Me doy cuenta que en el afan de quererlo hacer más deprisa, la dificultad de darla es mucho mayor y consecuentemente de acertar con que me la cojan.

A mi lo que me admira es lo engañoso de este forzaje en manos maestras. Hace poco salió en televisión éste mago joven que se está haciendo tan famoso en el programa de Bertín (Creo que se llama Jorge Blas) y la verdad es que me impresionó, no solo lo disimulado de su precisión, sino que la persona del público coja exactamente la carta que forzó, cuando en apariencia (repetí el video hasta la saciedad) y en "teoría", debería haber cogido la que tenía más cerca y visible frente a él. 

La verdad es que algunas veces pienso si no le salió también de chorra y el espectador cogió la de al lado, luciéndose ante los que como yo, sabían lo que estaba haciendo. Pero después de haber visto a otros magos no dejo de acordarme lo que le decía un malo a otro en una película de Terence Hill cuando éste, haciéndose el borracho, acertaba como por suerte todos los disparos que hacía a unos vasos de whisky cada vez más pequeños... "Ha sido suerte" decía el malo cuando el Trinidad acertaba el primer vaso grande. Otro disparo certero a un vaso un poco más pequeñito y el malo de la película otra vez decía: "Ha sido suerte". Así hasta que borracho perdido (en apariencia) el Terence Hill acertaba el último disparo a un vasito minúsculo... "Ha sido SUEEEERTE" :x . Hasta que su compañero le dijo: "La suerte es que no la ha tomado contigo". :| 

Pues eso mismo digo con todo esto, la suerte (para mi) es que no pueda apostarme nada con un mago profesional.

Saludos..........

----------


## Felipe

En el forzaje clásico hay que coordinar perfectamente la acción del espectador de ir a coger una carta (justo cuando va a coger una carta) con tu acción de ofrecerlas. Eso que es tan fácil de decir es difícil de hacer y, como otros compañeros acertadamente ya te han dicho, lo mejor es practicarlo cuando no hace falta forzar una carta, cuando la elección puede ser totalmente libre.

Esa coordinación tiene que estar muy ensayada puesto que si el espectador se adelanta, cogerá otra, y si tú te adelantas, te estarás retratando y el espectador tendrá tiempo de coger otra.

----------


## Solitude

Gracias a ti también Felipe por tu explicación.

----------


## 0magope0

olas:

yo casi siempre lo hago me aconstumbre a hacerlo cuando empece y los q me salen mal son los demas.. es cuestión de timing, tempo o como quieras llamarlo... yo hago un break encima de la carta, ofresco la baraja pa coger y la retraso hacia mi, para pasar cartas hasta q llega la indicá, todo esto mientras el espectador hace el ademan de coger, justo en el momento q va a cojerla la separa y bajo el ritmo hasta q casi se ve obligado de pillarla.

tambien hay gente q quieren q se lo repita y parece q se han dao cuenta a estos se le hace el doble clasico, en fin es otra historia..

un saludete

----------


## dante

No conozco este forzaje que llamas doble clasico, yo siemrpe uso el forzaje clasico, aunqie no tenga que forzar nada doy a elejir la carta siempre por el mismo metodo para que cuando haga un forzaje no ponga especial atencion. La verdad es que me funciona bastante bien. Pero siempre hay algun tipejo que quiere elejir una carta que aun no ha pasado. Como actuais y que decis cuando os hacen esto¿?. Ami me joe mucho qu me hagan esto, y les dari con un martillo en la cabeza, pa que se les quite esa sonrisa burlona de "no mas pillado". Aunque no le fuera a forzar ninguna carta. Pero claro si le dices, una de las que te ste pasando o esperate aque llegue como que parece que le estas condicionando para que le fuerces una carta. Que decis o haceis cuando os hacen eso. Perdon por la parrafada, pero eso me toca mucho... digamos k la moral pa que no em censuren el post.

----------


## Némesis

A mí también me piden muchas veces que lo repita (por cierto, qué hacer en esos casos?)... ¡¡¡Eso me pone furioso!!! Algunas veces el espectador detecta que intentamos "obligarle" a algo, aunque no sepa exactamente a qué...

Creo que el forzaje clásico algunas veces está predestinado a no funcionar... Cuando una persona te conoce bien y sabe que vas a hacer algo, está tan atento para ver cómo puede fastidiarte que no colará...

Para el resto de casos, sin duda es el mejor forzaje que existe: el más natural y el más mágico.

Saludossssss.

----------


## 0magope0

pues es un poco complicao esplicarlo voy a intentarlo...

cuando alguien se sospecha, solo con la sospecha, q le  pones la carta cuando va a cogerla ... puedes hacer dos cosas:

1º hacer otra cosa pq lo ha olido y poner en práctica los otros 1000 forzajes q existen... esto seria una retirada

2º seguir alimentando las sospechas del espectador, con un clasico de lo mas descarao, para q el espectador lo detecte, en ese momento sonries y luego le haces un clasico d verdad... esto es un ataque en toda regla


sludos 


magope

----------


## SANTONJA

Para realizar el forzaje clásico es un tipo de técnica que requiere primero que el espectador NO piense. Es como el efecto dime un número entre el 6 y el 10. Si le dices piensa en un número entre el 6 y el 10, se toma su tiempo, en cambio si le dices deja tu mente en blanco  y ahora dime un número entre el 6 y el 10 dirá el 7. Esto lo aplicamos en el forzaje clásico. Si le dices al espectador quiero que elijas una carta le das opción a pensar. Pero en cambio si le dices coge una carta más a la vez le ofreces la baraja en abanicoy además tu voz es de cojelo ya.. y sin mirar la baraja el espectador cojerá tu carta. Pero para coger confianza mejor es con la práctica y tener a mano salidas por si hay error.

----------


## magic-carlos

Hola!
Yo no he practicado el forzaje clásico ya que me parece extremadamente complicado. Aún practicándolo mucho puede fallar, así que yo personalmente prefiero otros tipos de forzaje. Por ejemplo, el forzaje por debajo de la extensión (forzando la 4ª por los dorsos) bien hecho da una sensación de libertad tremenda y es seguro al 100%. También me gusta el forzaje por rifleo bastante... y hay otros tantos muy buenos... teniendo estas alternativas tan buenas se me quitan un poco las ganas de practicar un forzaje que nunca me saldrá bien al 100% (ni a mi ni a nadie). De todas formas estoy de acuerdo en que cuando consigues acertar en el clásico 9 de cada 10 veces es una buena opción para muchos juegos...
salu2

----------


## nakis667

Bueno, yo no hago nunca el forzaje clásico, pero lo he visto realizar miles de veces y lo he observado con detenimiento, y me he fijado que todos, absolutamente todos los magos mandan extender uno de los dedos al espectador para que "toque una carta", nunca le dicen "coge" una carta, sino extiende el índice ( ¿ te lo has traido ?- como diría Tamariz ) y toca una, y una vez que la toque, entonces ya le dices que la coja.La cosa queda como que la han cogido por donde quisieron, pero en realidad lo que han hecho es tocar una carta, y obviamente, no van a tocar una que este metida en medio de dos, ya que no se ve.Prueba a hacerlo así , a ver si te da buenos resultado, y fíjate cuando lo veas hacer a algún mago, ya verás como les manda tocar una.
Un saludo.

----------


## Solitude

Muchas gracias nakis, me es de mucha utilidad tu comentario. 

La verdad es que el forzaje clásico es una espina que tengo clavada y que no consigo dominar. Dicen que todo buen mago debe dominar el  forzaje clásico (Creo haberlo leído en el libro de Canuto) Pues bien, creo que esto deja entrever las grandes carencias que tengo. Me pasa lo que dice magic carlos, he optado por utilizar otros forzajes (ahí sí que tengo un buen surtido de ellos bastante buenos)

Gracias a todos por haberme tratado de ayudar con vuestros comentarios. A ver si algún día le cojo el feeling al condenao forzaje.

Como agradecimiento os voy a dejar algo que un día aprendí de Tamariz viéndoselo hacer después de que le fallase un forzaje clásico y que es buenísimo. En cuanto vio que el otro cogió la carta que no quería le dijo: "¡NO!, no la mires... y la volvió a coger. La siguiente se la forzó de otra manera.

¡Menudo pillo! ¡Como se nota los años de profesión y la picardía! ¡Nada, nada, a tomar buena nota....!

Un saludo.........

----------


## DarkHairy

tantos problemas por q escribe en letra grande?..... creo q es un foro de magia no una jaula de cotorras para q se esten peleando como mujeres por esta tontera..... :!:

----------


## acesfirex

Yo andube realizando el forsaje clasico , y puedo decir que no es 100% seguro , ya que puede pegarle de 5/10 veces  , asi lo facilito y utilizo mas el forsaje por rifleo o por mezcla hindu.

SALUDOS

----------


## bufaloman

muy buenas, es mi primer post en el foro, llevo en esto de la magia apenas unos meses.

Cuando intento hacer un truco que requiera un forzaje clásico simpre tengo preparado otro juego por si no sale bien  y cojen otra carta. A mi me suelen salir los forzajes (en relacion al tiempo que llevo con la magia) mas o menos un 75%. Y si no sale... pues lo dicho, hago cualquier otra cosa que se me ocurra en el momento o k ya tubiese preparada.

----------


## lipi

Escribi normal como todos che, no intentes sobresalir de los demas.




suerte.

----------


## Robin

El forzaje clásico es el casi cien por cien seguro, pero debes tener bastantes cosas en cuenta.
Debes estudiar el timing de cada acción a realizar: 

- Empiezas a pasar la cartas de una mano a otra.
- Entonces cuando queden unas quince cartas dices "coje una carta".
- Controla tu mirada con la del espectador y dirige la mirada a la carta.
- Controla la velocidad de las cartas y la separación de tus manos con el espectador.
- Si aún así no te sale en cuanto el espectador meta las manos en la baraja, ejerce cierta presión para evitar que puede sacar la carta, a la vez que distraes la atención diciéndole algo al espectador y pasando la cartas hasta la deseada, parate un microsegundo y cuando coge la carta sigue pasando las demás, este detalle es sumamente importante.

Y con todo esto dominaras el forzaje a la perfección y es más, si te esfuerzas podrás dominar el forzaje visual que está un grado por encima.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Robin, estoy y no estoy de acuerdo contigo, me explico.

Si fuera que estás actuando en un escenario hacia el público y eso, seguramente es seguro al 100% porque el espectador coge cualquier carta. Pero si le vas a hacer magia a algún amigo y/o familiar... la cosa cambia. Son más "jodelones". Pero están muy bien los pasos que dices. Un saludo!!

----------


## ernes y pico

lo mejor es no utilizar ese forzaje , yo pienso asi , si una cosa no es el 99% segura no la hagas , hay muchos tipos de forzaje y yo prefiero no arriesgarme porque hay personas muy tiquismiquis , y como te toque uno que lo que quiera es joder.... te va a joder y bien , pero bueno cada uno ve las cosas a su manera.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo la versión de Solitude la conozco un poco diferente ...

Cuentan que Tamariz una vez falló un forzaje clásico, ((¿Quién sabe), dicen que era una mujer).

La mujer dejó la carta sobre la mesa, boca abajo. Tamariz le dijo que volviera a dejar la carta perdida por el mazo… Una vez la carta estaba perdida. …

Por cierto, ¡¿Has mirado qué carta era?!
No.
AAAAhhhhhh!!!!!

Y venga, vuelta a empezar, y de nuevo el forzaje.

----------


## ernes y pico

pues si es un recurso muy bueno , pero ¿¿ y si falla una 2º vez ?? aunque si una no te sale bien la 2º hazla segura jejejej aun así ya queda antinatural de cambiar la forma .... bueno ¿ y si te toca una de las tìpicas personas que con tal de molestar cojen la 1º o la última carta ?? adios al forzaje...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿¿La primera?? No me lo pongas tan fácil, que esa ya la sé ...

Y bueno, no creo que Tamariz fallará dos veces un forzaje.

----------


## ernes y pico

también es verdad que estamos hablando de Tamariz , y el tendrá muchisimos recursos , bueno tendrá no , tiene , pero también depende de la persona que cojas , lo que tienes es que asegurarte de que tipo de persona se trata antes de hacerle ese forzaje , y si ves que es una persona de esas k empiezan a tocar todas las cartas , mejor hacerle un forzaje en el que el no tenga que intervenir para cojer la carta , aunque sea mas antinatural pero es que no tienes ninguna elección   :Lol:

----------


## agulean

Es importante dominar el forzaje clásico. Nadie piensa que es posible forzar una carta en esas condiciones.

Lo único que se debe dominar es el timing, la separación y paquete inf con el meñique, y listo.

El secreto que a mi me funciona es que al acercar el dedo o la mano al mazo paso todas las cartas a la vez (el paquete de encima de la separación) desde el costado biselandolas, lo que da la sensación de pasar una a una como se venía haciendo... esa es la técnica que permite forzar la carta con precisión (por lo menos a mi me resulta).

Salu2

----------


## Solitude

Lo cierto es que desde mi primer mensaje ya ha pasado bastante tiempo y ahora fuerzo la carta por este procedimiento muchísimo mejor. De hecho hace unos días conseguí por dos veces hacer algo que me resultó supergratificante. Forcé cada uno de los sietes de una baraja a la misma persona (con el forzaje clásico, por supuesto). Animado, a los dos días intenté hacer lo mismo a dos personas diferentes, cada una debería coger dos cartas. Una falló, pero me hice el tonto y la hice coger otra carta de más (es decir tres). Al final entre las dos cogieron 5 cartas, la que falló me excuse diciendo que forcé sin querer una más. Se lo tragó fácilmente. Probádlo, el efecto causa muchísima impresión en las personas.

Con todo no lo consigo 100% seguro. Digamos que de media acierto a forzar 7 u 8 de 10 intentos. Sigo pensando que la gente es muy puñetera y que este forzaje no se puede hacer a cualquiera. Cuando se trata de gente que se presta a no dar problemas es relativamente "fácil" hacerlo.

----------


## EvAngelion67

..hola. Yo creo que existen muchos forzajes que se pueden utilizar en lugar del clásico, y que no son "antinaturales". El forzaje clásico solo se debe hacer en mi opinión cuando vayas a hacer un muy buen truco como por ejemplo el de la carta que atraviesa la ventana, para que no despierte dudas y el público piense que han elegido la carta que ellos han querido...  :Smile1: 
saludos

----------


## nick63nick

> Bueno,* yo no hago nunca el forzaje clásico*, pero lo he visto realizar miles de veces y lo he observado con detenimiento, y *me he fijado que todos, absolutamente todos los magos mandan extender uno de los dedos al espectador para que "toque una carta", nunca le dicen "coge" una carta, sino extiende el índice ( ¿ te lo has traido ?- como diría Tamariz ) y toca una, y una vez que la toque, entonces ya le dices que la coja.La cosa queda como que la han cogido por donde quisieron, pero en realidad lo que han hecho es tocar una carta, y obviamente, no van a tocar una que este metida en medio de dos, ya que no se ve*.Prueba a hacerlo así , a ver si te da buenos resultado, y fíjate cuando lo veas hacer a algún mago, ya verás como les manda tocar una.
> Un saludo.


Bueno, pues veo que se reflota este hilo, que por cierto es bastante interesante.

Yo también soy de los que nunca o casi nunca, utilizan este forzaje y la razón es por que no me sale al 100%, o sea la misma razón que la mayoría. Yo sólo lo utilizo cuando NO ES ESTRICTAMENTE NECESARIO coger una determinada carta para realizar el efecto y así de esta manera voy practicando su uso.

Eso sí, cuando lo pongo en práctica utlizo el método que ha descrito nakkis667, el hacer señalar con el índice una carta de manera muy imperativa y posteriormente cogerla, me es más cómodo hacerlo así por que he comprobado que efectivamente la persona tiende a tocar la carta que se ofrece con "una mayor separación", ya que al ser muy imperativa la frase, obligas a una elección rápida y sin parar a pensar, de esta manera se va siempre a lo más fácil y cómodo que es tomar la carta "que más se ve".

Pero repito que, no suelo utilizarlo cuando necesito que el forzaje sea 100% efectivo, para estos utilizo forzajes muy simples y casi automáticos, os puedo asegurar que el público ni se para a pensar en ellos y encima tienen una absoluta convicción de que eligieron la carta líbremente.

Saludos.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Pues para mí el forzaje clásico es el único forzaje realmente natural que existe. Si en concreto necesito un 100% efectivo utilizo el rifleo de cartas al stop (que tampoco me ha dado nunca problemas).

La mentalidad es simple, desde mi punto de vista. Imagina que no estás forzando, que realmente te da igual la carta que se coja, entonces, ¿cómo entregas una carta?. Deberías hacerlo igual al forzar.

Si el clásico funciona seguimos para adelante con ese juego, si no hacemos otro juego y ya está. No hay que olvidar sutilezas que puedes introducir para que el clásico incremente su porcentaje.

Es cierto que normalmente se pide al espectador que toque una carta, yo la verdad es que nunca lo hago así. Le digo que coja una carta (esto da todavía más sensación de libertad), como dice el libro de Canuto, lo que no debes pedir es que "escojan" o "elijan" una carta, sino "coge" una carta. Por desgracia, algunas sutilezas se eliminan al decir "coge" y no "toca", pero como ya digo, si falla pues haces otro juego y no pasa nada. El espectador no sabe lo que vas a hacer con exactitud.

Respecto a forzar la misma carta a diferentes personas es muy muy divertido. Realizando juegos a varias personas, siempre que un juego requiera coger una carta (que tampoco se debe abusar de ellos, yo creo que con dos juegos de este tipo ya vas más que sobrao, y es mejor cambiar a otros) pues la fuerzas la misma, y esto da oportunidad a muchos gags.

Recuerdo una temporada que hacía un juego en el que intentaba forzar por clásico la misma carta a tres o cuatro personas seguidas. Si lo conseguía bien, y si no utilizaba un control múltiple y unas producciones de cartas al tipo Fireworks. Cuando conseguía todos los forzajes y después enseñaba la baraja era bestial. Y firmando la carta ya era la bomba, algo muy divertido.

Un saludo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

He visto, en un vídeo que tengo por casa, eso que deciamos unos meses atrás, que Juan fallo un forzaje, y luego guardó la carta sin "dejarla" ver a la espectadora.

Pues bien, la chica en cuestión era Lydia Bosch.

No tiene nada que ver con clásico, pero que en fin, que no es una leyenda.

----------


## PabloAmira

hola mucho gusto, en lo personal, no uso el forzaje clasico, no lo he practicado, pero uso que es muy util, facil y seguro.es el llamado
"Hofzinser Force", buscalo en algun libro, te lo recomiendo, se ve = al forzaje clasico, pero no depende de tu timming.Solo cambia la pregunta que le haces a la persona
adios!

----------

